# Camera lens help



## patwilson

My wife has a Canon Rebel T3 I bought a few years ago. She has done well with this camera shooting our daughters sports and general all around memories. She has also shot a few weddings and has taking a class or two down at the collage. I have asked what she would like for Christmas/Birthday this year and her response was "a do it all lens". Wide angle, close ups, and far away zoom. So, I get on the inter-webs and start researching. This is what I came up with.

http://www.tamron-usa.com/lenses/prod/16300_vcpzd.php#ad-image-0

Has anyone used this lens or know what might be a better fit?

Thanks, Pat


----------



## MikeB

*the tamron 16 X 300*

I have been using this lens on a high end sony for the last year and it is just what you are looking for, very sharp and the auto focus is very good.
Mike Bourg


----------



## patwilson

Awesome. Thank you for the input.


----------



## BobBobber

Great zoom range. However, at zooms of 73mm it uses f-5.6, and at 125mm it's f-6.3.

Those f-stop ranges will require powerful flash for weddings and tripod for telephoto available light. Powerful flashes can cost as much as many cameras. Plus, they're heavy.

Me, I'd sell the Canon Rebel on Craigs. Buy a SONY or Panasonic "superzoom" with decent zoom range and constant f-2.8 at all focal lengths. Used ones in great shape on eBay sell almost half of introductory retail.

I'd do that before I'd pump $500+ into an auxiliary zoom for the Rebel.

You'd also get better lens results and more up-to-date camera sophistication than the Rebel.

(I know lots of Canon fans will not like my comment, but hey, it's my opinion.)


----------



## patwilson

Thanks Bob, but I don't think she'll get rid of the Canon.


----------



## BobBobber

patwilson said:


> Thanks Bob, but I don't think she'll get rid of the Canon.


Pat, I understand the Canon fraternity. However, invite her to look at SONY DSC-RX10 and/or Panasonic DMC-FZ300. New, the Panasonic costs nearly as much as the Tamron lens. She'll love the articulated 3" screens, as compared to her Canon.

Plus, both these cameras are superior to Canon Rebel. From the sounds of her interests in photography, she needs to have a camera that will keep her in stride with the requirements asked of her.

Over and out. Best wishes to her in her photography pursuits. It kept me interested professionally for many years.

Now in retirement, I'm renewing my interests. However, the new-fangled cameras have so much sophistication, learning all the bells & whistles is challenging entertainment. Who would have ever thought that I can selectively identify a face, and the camera would keep that individual face in focus, no matter how many others were in the photo? Who would have ever thought that the camera could recognize a subject's eye and focus on that? That's dream stuff for event, portrait and wedding photographers.


----------



## patwilson

10/4
I will have her look at that option. Thank you so much for your input. That is why I asked the questions, because I have no clue.....



BobBobber said:


> Pat, I understand the Canon fraternity. However, invite her to look at SONY DSC-RX10 and/or Panasonic DMC-FZ300. New, the Panasonic costs nearly as much as the Tamron lens. She'll love the articulated 3" screens, as compared to her Canon.
> 
> Plus, both these cameras are superior to Canon Rebel. From the sounds of her interests in photography, she needs to have a camera that will keep her in stride with the requirements asked of her.
> 
> Over and out. Best wishes to her in her photography pursuits. It kept me interested professionally for many years.
> 
> Now in retirement, I'm renewing my interests. However, the new-fangled cameras have so much sophistication, learning all the bells & whistles is challenging entertainment. Who would have ever thought that I can selectively identify a face, and the camera would keep that individual face in focus, no matter how many others were in the photo? Who would have ever thought that the camera could recognize a subject's eye and focus on that? That's dream stuff for event, portrait and wedding photographers.


----------



## BobBobber

FYI, I bought a prime condition SONY RX10 and SONY flash on eBay for $540 a couple months ago. In other words, some really reasonable prices are possible for quality items if you are patient to wait for the best condition ones.

That camera alone sold for approx. $1000 two or three years ago. Its current model is RX10iii and expensive. But the RX10ii still has the constant f-2.8. It's a bit better in higher ISO ranges than the RX10. Other than that, not much difference from what the various reviews and test reports show.

You mentioned that she is taking some college courses. I'm not sure about college photography courses today, but when I was enrolled in a Master of Fine Arts program in the 1960's, very few of our classes or assignments involved flash or any artificial lighting. Available light was the norm. so cameras and lenses that can use faster f-stops are a benefit.

Best Buy had the cameras a few months ago; they might now. Houston Camera on Richmond did too. Retail prices on new SONY are high, because SONY insists no discounts on their cameras. Therefore major mass merchants won't display or sell them, so you have less places to shop.


----------



## patwilson

Thanks Bob. I showed her this thread and I believe she is going to take her equipment to Houston Camera Exchange and see what they have for trade in value vs just buying a new lens. It's just a hobby. She is a school teacher (bless her heart). I showed her the Panasonic but she's not sure of the differences. It is still a learning curve for her...

Thanks for all the input. It really has helped.


----------



## BobBobber

BTW Houston Camera has lots of equipment, but they are BIG on Canon and Nikon. However, the Rebel is not the deluxe camera that attracts attention of Houston Camera customers.

She'll do better on Craigs to sell her camera than receive a trade deal. I've sold LOTS on Craigs and usually got pretty good prices. That's where most local people go for anything used. Ebay is good to buy from. However competition on items for sale is so great on eBay that it's difficult to get a better price for the seller. I also have sold many things on eBay, so it's an option for her to sell there too.


----------



## BobBobber

*eBay deal*

This weekend, eBay had a BuyNow RX10 for $400. Cannot beat that deal. So far, I have been impressed with my RX10 quality.


----------



## richg99

I've owned both Ultra Zooms and DSLRs. 

I've been a big fan of the Ultra zooms...but...have your wife check the ....delay..... in shots compared to a DSLR. Unless that feature has been greatly improved, it was a terrific negative when shooting active sports with my UltraZooms.

As the other poster said, there are so many new choices. Before you buy the big lens, let her re-assess all of the options.

Ultra Zooms, DSLRs and the new Mirrorless cameras.

Have fun richg99


----------



## BobBobber

I agree with richg99, superzooms can be a bit slower in shot-to-shot, depending on your settings. In RAW, they are exceedingly show. My RX10 has a rapid firing setting that fires off bursts of 2 frames per second when needed. Also, many digital cameras leave an image of the shot just taken for a short bit. On mine, I can adjust that time from zero to several seconds. In other words, see if a camera you're considering gives you a clear view and opportunity to fire soon after the photo you have just taken. Yes, they can be different, but also adjustable.

But waiting a split-second for your camera to focus, also takes time for each exposure. That cannot be avoided in most cameras. If you know that your subject is always going to be the same distance, like a baseball pitcher, set the focus to manual to avoid the focus delay, for example.

If you need speed for sports shots, richg99 has brought up a good point to consider.


----------



## Slip

I do not own a Sony, but had a friend that did. He loved it, however, he traded for a Nicon due to the Sony is limited in options later own, other than Sony brand stuff and liked having more options available. Me, I have Canon and pretty much stick to Canon options anyway so can't say for sure either way, but do like my Canon.


----------



## BobBobber

_Slip_ is correct. SONY designs require you to use SONY-branded products for the best results. There are other accessory manufacturers who make SONY accessories, but more so in Nikon on Canon. However, the Canon and Nikon branded accessories will work seamlessly with those cameras also.

It depends what you demand of your camera tools now and in the future.

I prefer the simplicity of a superzoom camera that will handle nearly every situation I encounter. Carrying a bag of auxiliary lenses and switching back and forth between them represents an inconvenience to me . . . and a distraction from my attention to my subject being photographed. For example, one of my doctors carries eight extra lenses around with him. He absolutely enjoys what each lens can yield for him. He's a true camera fan!

I also rely heavily on camera reviews and test reports from various reputable sources . . . not Facebook or Twitter.

While the majority of major brand camera starter outfits have "kit lenses," those lenses never do well in test reports and reviews, plus they usually have smaller apertures, more so than accessory lenses that cost quite a bit more.

My first priority always is the lens quality and sharpness of image that I found lens designs of Carl Zeiss and Leica deliver, better than Japanese lens designs, as based on my experiences. (I'm wary that Canon and Nikon owners probably will disagree with me. We all have our preferences.)


----------



## patwilson

Thanks for all the info. She has been reading this thread and and watching videos. Also reading lots of reviews. This is a big help on taking her time to choose accordingly. Thanks again.


----------



## BobBobber

richg99 said:


> I've been a big fan of the Ultra zooms...but...have your wife check the ....delay..... in shots compared to a DSLR. Unless that feature has been greatly improved, it was a terrific negative when shooting active sports with my UltraZooms. Have fun richg99


New info: I finished programming nearly everything I want with a push of one or two buttons without resorting to menus. Now I have to make a cheat-sheet to remember what button does what. :spineyes:

During all that process, I discovered an option that will allow additional shots with NO delay. I don't do sports but wanted this ability many times when I saw somebody blink on the first pic.


----------



## richg99

Even way back when...you could do limited "burst" shots. 

The trouble comes when you shoot one player, and he/she moves into a different speed/mode/position...and you want to shoot that action instantly.
I found myself waiting for the first shot to process and the viewer to re-open.

When I had my Canon S3is I ran into that issue often. That is one of the main reasons I switched to a full-fledged DSLR.

But..."burst" is good if you can stay on the same subject in the same area. I don't remember how well the camera re-focused or if it re-focused at all.

They are still, even with minor limitations, "Vonder cameras" IMHO. richg99


----------



## BobBobber

My viewer reopens immediately. Guess they improved on that from the past.


----------



## mavrik

The options with Canon or Nikon can't be beat. The Tamron lens are good lenses, but look at a little more for the faster lenses. A little more will save in the future. I have a 50 - 200 F2.6 and love it, even if it is big and heavy.


----------



## BobBobber

mavrik said:


> The options with Canon or Nikon can't be beat. The Tamron lens are good lenses, but look at a little more for the faster lenses. A little more will save in the future. I have a 50 - 200 F2.6 and love it, even if it is big and heavy.


My Carl Zeiss 24-200 equivalent f2.8 is part of the camera. Entire camera & lens are 1 lb 12.7 oz.

I agree with you that lens speed is a very important consideration.


----------



## lesmcdonald

I have tried Tameron, Sigma and Canon lenses. I can tell you the Canon lenses are the best. I ended up selling my Sigma and Tameron lenses. They were just NOT as sharp. Also, a fixed lens is always going to be a lot sharper than a zoom lens. You just have to haul around more lenses. That's the drawback.


----------



## BobBobber

lesmcdonald said:


> You just have to haul around more lenses. That's the drawback.


Major drawback of multiple prime lenses, for me, is distraction from process of photographing your subject when you have to ponder what lens might do it better. Plus, the time to switch lenses and see if you're right. Maybe another switch will be needed. If your subject is people, they will become impatient. Animals will not hold a pose. If you photograph rocks and scenery, fiddling with various lenses is an option. Lots of guys with lots of money love lots of lenses.


----------



## richg99

I agree with Bob Bobber. I've got tons of lenses around here. The only one that I use 99% of the time is the 18-250 zoom.

If I was a pro, or if I published my work in some format that required top-of-the-line detail, then, of course, Prime lenses are better than any zoom.

For putting something up on this site; adding it to my Facebook page, or even printing out the occasional 11x14, the quality that I get is good enough for me.

richg99


----------

